# Two trips to Craig's Creek



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Over the past months, I've made two trips to Craig's Creek. The first was September 16th where three of us fished for six hours, resulting in catching one turtle. The second was this past Thursday, October 22nd, hoping that the lower water water temps (63) would have turned them on. Wrong! Two us fished the same six hours with one skipjack to show for our efforts.

I'm seriously concerned about the fish populations (Whites, Hybrids, Largemouth, and Smallmouth) in the Ohio River. Three previous trips on the Ohio in the Cincinnati area yielded three hybrids (all on the same day) and two skunks.

Now, one of two things have happened. In my old age I now suck at fishing, or the fish populations have so diminished that you can't go out and catch a bass or two in the Ohio or from the tribs. Schools of baitfish everywhere and nothing blowing up on them Few fishermen even trying. There were three trailers at the Craig's Creek ramp Thursday in what should be "prime time."

It's a shame that those of us in Northern Kentucky have got to drive six hours or more to find a productive fishery.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

This isn’t me but I’ve seen a few river posts lately that indicate the white bass and hybrids are picking up. Not sure which pool these were in. Have had succes prior falls at the mouth of the licking river just off Covington if that’s convenient. And further south off Lawrenceburg area near Tanners and the GMR confluence.


----------

